# Last week of freedom!!!



## jpritchett (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm getting married on saturday October 24th. In 5 days at this time i'll be married. Any one give me some good words?


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

RUN,Just kidding, yuoll be alright, congradulations.
THOMAS


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Congrats JJ...I have been married 29 years...just used to having her around.


----------



## Heyhay..eh (Aug 7, 2009)

Good words!

Seriously, congratulations.

If you weren't before you will learn how to be obedient, attentive, observant, and complimentary.

Good luck and the best to you and your bride ... eh!


----------



## jpritchett (Sep 22, 2009)

Thankyou. I'm not really nervous. I am just ready for it to get over. I have two more days left. I got to try on my suit today. I dont know if i will like that. I am glad that it will only be one day i have to wear one of those. I told nikki i'm good with the jacket but i do not like the pants. I think it would look better if i wore blue jeans with the jacket. Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

We are counting on a picture jj. Congratulations from all the HayTalk Community and the very best to you and your new bride.


----------



## ROLLNITUP (May 25, 2009)

I just got married about a year ago .i bought her a new round baler for a wedding present. so see if you can work one of them in for her gift. So far wife and bale both have come in handy.


----------



## jpritchett (Sep 22, 2009)

That is a good idea. I'll just give her my baler


----------



## UpNorth (Jun 15, 2009)

Good Luck and God Bless you both. I've known my wife for six years and have been married a little over one and I haven't regretted a moment. Wish you both the best of luck.


----------



## haytimer (Oct 15, 2009)

well i dont see any SOS signals yet so i assume no run away bride or groom..so CONGRATS and best wishes to the both of you...


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Known mine for 15 and been married for 9 of those years. If it's the right one you'll know and never regret a moment of it. I knew I had the right one when the day after the wedding I went and cut 40 acres of beans and didn't end up in the doghouse.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Congratulations, Hope the big day went well.

Been eight years and two children later and she still puts up with the hours of a farmer. She can't be too bad.


----------



## jpritchett (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone. It was a really fun day and night. We both had so much fun. Thanks


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Congrats on the big day! My wife and I have 14 years now with no regrets. Just went back to Purdue yesterday to a football game and retrace some of our past were we met 16 years ago. Also, brainwashing 3 future Boilermakers!


----------

